# Wood tek



## Wood wiz (Apr 15, 2011)

Dose any body have wood tek tools are they any good


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

Wood wiz said:


> Dose any body have wood tek tools are they any good


As with most manufacturers they have some good, some decent and some bad. Which one specifically and new or used.


----------

